# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Low-cost mechanical device for minimally invasive surgery, FlexDex Inc., Brighton, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - FlexDex Inc.

----------


## Airicist

FlexDex Surgical

Published on Dec 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

A low-cost mechanical device for minimally invasive surgery

Published on Feb 21, 2017




> Surgeons can now use a new type of mechanical instrument to perform complex, minimally invasive procedures, also known as laparoscopic surgery, thanks to researchers and small business entrepreneurs funded by the National Science Foundation (NSF).
> 
> The handheld instrument is based on fundamental engineering research and provides robot-like functionality at a lower cost compared to existing robotic surgical systems. The technology is being commercialized by small business FlexDex Surgical, which has also received seed money from the NSF Small Business Innovation Research (SBIR) program.
> 
> This technology provides a higher degree of dexterity, precision and intuitive control than traditional laparoscopic instruments, according to the Shorya Awtar, a University of Michigan engineering professor who co-founded FlexDex with surgery professor James Geiger and business entrepreneur Greg Bowles. Traditional laparoscopic instruments typically require significant training for surgeons, and can be difficult and tiresome to use, which may lead to longer surgeries and increased healthcare costs.


"A low-cost mechanical device for minimally invasive surgery"
NSF-funded innovation could provide more surgeons with access to advanced laparoscopic instruments

February 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "For Hospitals That Can’t Afford a Surgical Robot, This $500 Device Could Fit the Bill"
A tool that mounts to a surgeon’s arm could help with precise medical procedures at small or remote hospitals.

by Emily Mullin
February 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

FlexDex - Affordable robotics

Published on Nov 3, 2017




> A discussion with the President of the Munson Healthcare Cadillac Hospital around the advantages of affordable robotics platforms, and how FlexDex has enabled her hospital to address robotic needs in a cost-effective way.

----------


## Airicist

See what FlexDex can do for you

Published on Jun 17, 2019

----------

